# window black rubber seals, what do you use?



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

window black rubber seals, what do you use?


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

1Z gummi.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

1Z, Swissvax, Zymol and AG..


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

two for 1Z, but what is it, link?


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/einszett-rubber-care-gummi-pflege-100ml-760-p.asp


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

is it an autobrite product?


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=43375

http://www.1z-usa.com/einszett_gummi_pflege.html


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

p1tse said:


> is it an autobrite product?


No......

http://www.einszett.co.uk/Gummi-Pflege.php


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The einzett is good, but Swissvax Seal Feed is the daddy:thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

excellent

having given the car a clean today, this item is missing from my collection along with something for the windows, but the rubber seals could do with a treat


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> The einzett is good, but Swissvax Seal Feed is the daddy:thumb:


swissvax, sounds pricey lol


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> The einzett is good, but Swissvax Seal Feed is the daddy:thumb:


Not used it yet Nick, how does it compare to the Gummi?


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Shinearama also carries 1Z if you are interested.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Definitely 1Z - Superb stuff :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

p1tse said:


> swissvax, sounds pricey lol


It is, but if its just for occasional use it's well worth the extra pennies



alexandjen said:


> Not used it yet Nick, how does it compare to the Gummi?


The Gummi is very easy to use and ideal for door shut, boot rubbers etc. But for window rubbers etc that are constantly exposed to the elements the SV is a must, its in a different league John:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

id go for Swissvax seal feed


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

is it mainly for the rubber type finish uses, what about say the trim between windscreen and bonnet?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

It'll be fine for all those rubbers. I think (& i will quite happily be corrected) but from my experience, the Gummi coats the rubber whereas the Seal Feed actually nourishes the rubber.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Swissvax Nano Express is good for external rubber and plastic too..


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Swissvax Seal Feed :thumb:


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Aerospace 303


----------



## Crash7 (Jun 23, 2011)

How does Swissvax Seal Feed stack up against GTechniq C4?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Crash7 said:


> How does Swissvax Seal Feed stack up against GTechniq C4?


c4 is a trim restorer it probably wont really help rubbers IMO :lol: oh god i hate using that term

1z i find good and tbh i have not even bothered looking at seal feed :lol: according to PB it does not appear to do much more than 1Z although i might have to buy some :lol: £35 from PB hmm


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Valet PRO Dionysus Trim Glitz, perfect for flexi rubbers. also stops door seals from sticking in winter, not just a pretty face.


----------



## Crash7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> c4 is a trim restorer it probably wont really help rubbers IMO :lol: oh god i hate using that term
> 
> 1z i find good and tbh i have not even bothered looking at seal feed :lol: according to PB it does not appear to do much more than 1Z although i might have to buy some :lol: £35 from PB hmm


Apologies should have clarified the application, I am looking for something to treat the trim that surrounds the windows as oppose to the door seals.

Would the same apply in regards to the products mentioned above?


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

The soft inner stuff. 1Z Gummi. 

Outer window rubber, Zymol Carbon. But i may try some Gtechniq whatever it is.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

ClioToby said:


> The soft inner stuff. 1Z Gummi.
> 
> Outer window rubber, *Zymol Carbon*. But i may try some Gtechniq whatever it is.


You wax your Window Rubbers?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I applied C4 to the rubber window surrounds and black mirror trim about a year ago. 
It's really good always looks dressed so this saves a job every wash.
Highly recommended


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Spuj said:


> You wax your Window Rubbers?


The hard window rubber, exterior, with Zymol Carbon yes. I also wax my black plastics with Zymol Carbon.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Fair enough. Never really crossed my mind as I use specific products. One of the downfalls of buying so much stuff :lol:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah its not exactly amazing and it doesnt last a long time. But its there and I like Carbon. I wax regularly with it anyway so just top it up everytime I do.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Apr 6, 2011)

spyder said:


> I applied C4 to the rubber window surrounds and black mirror trim about a year ago.
> It's really good always looks dressed so this saves a job every wash.
> Highly recommended


Does it stop the "staining" that runs off them?

My VW Camper has 7 windows which all have a rubber seal, the rain water runs down the seals and down the body panels and in doing so stains the paint work.

The paint staining no longer happens now that I wax but I would like to "seal" the seals. You get black fingers if you rub the seals (some are 22 year old).


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

1z for door rubbers boot inside etc 
C4 for window rubbers if you dont want to have to do it again for long time 
Swissvax seal feed bottle lasts ages and what i use on normal details.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Does it stop the "staining" that runs off them?
> 
> My VW Camper has 7 windows which all have a rubber seal, the rain water runs down the seals and down the body panels and in doing so stains the paint work.
> 
> The paint staining no longer happens now that I wax but I would like to "seal" the seals. You get black fingers if you rub the seals (some are 22 year old).


You would need to thoroughly clean them first with Apc and then a good wipe with Ipa. C4 will seal the rubber.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Now I've had to splurge €54 (including delivery) on the SV Gum Feed Intensivpflege!

Damn my inability to resist impulse purchases....


----------



## northernjim (Oct 11, 2009)

spyder said:


> You would need to thoroughly clean them first with Apc and then a good wipe with Ipa. C4 will seal the rubber.


If you say had maybe neglected your seals a bit over the past few years is APC best to get rid of all the old sludge and slime before the protecting and nourishing stuff?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

northernjim said:


> If you say had maybe neglected your seals a bit over the past few years is APC best to get rid of all the old sludge and slime before the protecting and nourishing stuff?


I think so , apc is very good for this . I also clean the wipers with apc and find it excellent.


----------

